# Campsite near Poole



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi does anyone know of a good site near Poole for next week.

Chris


----------



## 89673 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Poole campsites*

Chris,

There isn't much in Poole itself but you can get close. Beacon Hill on the A350 north of Poole is close to both the A31 and the A35 with easy access to Poole and the surrounding area. A short ferry trip away is Studland and the Swanage area. Good site at Ulwell, nr Swanage, funnily enough called Ulwell campsite!

Plenty of parking in Poole at Baiter Park, on the harbours edge, proper sized parking bays and a slip way if ur that way inclined. Its a short walk to the town centre.

Hope this helps. Plenty of sites furtehr afield depends on how much travelling you want to do.

Some wild camping available on the ferry road on the Studland side, but be warned, some people have been taking the michael and making it difficult and eventually I can se the National Trust pulling the plug on it all together thansk to those thoughtless twits who stay there for weeks and months at a time!!!!!

have a good week,

Huw


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Huw

Thanks I was hoping to be close to Poole as visiting my daughter for a couple of days . Yes the parking at baiter park is good was on there 2 years ago.


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi We have used Wareham Forest when visiting Caratow in Poole,very good site. tel 01929 551393 or www.wareham-forest.co.uk


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll second Wareham Forest. V goog


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Parking on Ferry Road, Studland*

Living locally, I would like everyone to know that the Ferry Road parking is now strictly off limits - the police chucked everyone off there recently and there are now signs banning overnight parking and camping!

I actually don't know what the local council are thinking, but they have even banned local people parking their motorhomes outside their own homes on some roads in Swanage. They do not even allow overnight parking at their car parks. Locals are now having to buy a yearly ticket to park in one designated car park if they are one of the people affected by this mad ruling! I think Swanage do not want to welcome visitors, but I have tried writing to the local paper to encourage them to realise that they will be losing income - so watch this space!

Sundial


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi sundial
Is this bureaucracy gone mad??? How can they ban people parking a legally taxed and insured vehicle on the public highway??? Maybe a local petition is required, or a letter to the local rag reminding them that many motorhomers also have the VOTE.....

Bloody small minded little pen pushing morons :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Rant over (for now)

Keith


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi chris

if you don't need a site but just somewhere to overnight then there's a place off the A31.

travelling south after the A338 but before the big roundabout where the road goes off towards Wimborne. it's on the LHS off a small roundabout. signed as a picnic area & truck stop the last time i went past.

mike


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Try Merly Court Touring Park 01202 881488, Top class and right on the edge of Poole.

KenS


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've stayed for a week at Wareham Forest - not a bad location and nice walks from the site.

I've stayed for just one night at Ulwell cottage, packing in a swim - well, muck about really - in the pool, drink in the bar, Swanage front in the evening, climb/walk over the ridge overlooking Brownsea Island and Poole, and the better part of the day swimming from Studland South Beach, pub dinner and late home over the ferry, ogling at the properties on the way. Felt like a long weekend.

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys -

How about entering all these great places in our campsite database??
Please? :smilecolros: 

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Bloody small minded little pen pushing morons :evil: :evil: :evil:


Yip, Welcome to the UK 2006 .. a country with more 'jobsworths' and jumped up civil ? servants per head of population than any other country in the world. 
Sorry for going off topic..


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Thanks for the info much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Whist posters have been dispayed on the Studand Ferry road campers are still in situe, one has been there permanently and still is after a couple of years at least, only an hour ago I was having a cuppa with someone that stayed there last night in their M/H.

KenS


----------

